# Seamen busted



## Scoobie Newbie

http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/members-of-hmcs-winnipeg-charged-with-drug-offences-in-japan-navy-1.2764076

What civilians are on a warship


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

:snowman:


----------



## Occam

A few different scenarios come to mind.  No doubt it will be revealed in due course.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Can't be that many civilians on a boat. OPSEC?


----------



## Occam

Possibly, but speculating won't help narrow it down, so it's best to wait for more info lest the various scenarios end up on the front page of the Globe & Mail.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> ... What civilians are on a warship


I sorta had the same question.

This from the Info-machine:


> On February 1, 2016, three members of HMCS Winnipeg’s ship’s company were detained by Japanese authorities while the ship was conducting a port visit in Tokyo, Japan. These crew members, two military members and one civilian employee, were detained for the alleged use of a controlled substance. One of the military members has since been released by police, while the other two persons have now been charged with use of a controlled substance by the Tokyo Police.
> 
> The Navy will continue to work with Canadian Consular officials and Japanese authorities as may be required throughout this process.
> 
> *Quick Facts*
> 
> The RCN, and the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) as a whole, has a zero-tolerance policy for illicit drug use and possession.
> 
> The Royal Canadian Navy (RCN) will continue to provide support to those being held in custody, as well as to their families here in Canada.
> 
> *Quotes*
> 
> “All of our personnel, military and civilian, are expected to conduct themselves in a manner that brings credit to the Navy, the Canadian Armed Forces, and our country as a whole. Our personnel are held to the highest standards of professionalism and conduct, and are subject to all Canadian laws, the Criminal Code, and the Code of Service Discipline, which is part of the National Defence Act. These allegations are obviously troubling, and while it is too early to speak to the specifics of any actions or investigations at this point, I can state definitively that our response will be based on facts, and will serve to remind and reassure all who serve in the RCN that unacceptable behaviour, whatever its nature, has no place within our ranks.”
> Rear-Admiral Gilles Couturier, Commander Maritime Forces (Pacific)



CF and Asian media (here and here) say the ship was involved in _"strategic engagement ... to build diplomatic ties."_


----------



## Occam

It should be safe to say that it could be as mundane as a technical assistance visit.


----------



## Lumber

[quote author=Sheep Dog AT 
What civilians are on a warship
[/quote]

On a deployed warship? Could me a couple sailing with the ship. 

The two that come to mind are PSP staff as well as technicians for the Scan Eagle UAV (if so embarked).


----------



## FSTO

During OP TOUCAN we had a group of entertainers from Quebec onboard PROTECTEUR. They were barely settled into their spaces when we could smell smoke coming coming from one of their cabins. You could imagine their surprise when one of the officers came bursting in with a fire extinguisher yelling "FIRE, FIRE, FIRE". Once everything calmed down we discovered that one of the young ladies (she was a dancer who we assumed they recruited from Club Super Sex) decided that the cabin stunk and she lit some incense to get rid of the smell! Some of us were quite indignant on the accusation that we had a uncomfortable body odor!!! I always wondered if she lit the incense to hide the smell of pot, LOL!

Anyway we were quite relieved when we landed the troupe ashore and waved our goodbyes. Although the ending of the morning stretching routine of the young dancers in the Wardroom was lamented by all.


----------



## The Bread Guy

An update ...


> Two crew members aboard HMCS Winnipeg, which is based in Esquimalt, B.C., have been charged in Japan with using a controlled substance, the Royal Canadian Navy said Tuesday in a statement.
> 
> The pair were detained Monday while the ship was in Tokyo for a port visit.
> 
> The navy said that originally three crew members were detained, including two members of the military and a civilian employee. *One of the military crew has since been released, but the other two were charged* ...


----------



## ModlrMike

It is worth remembering that Japan has some of the most stringent drugs laws. Some of the most commonly available over the counter meds in North America are verboten in Japan. Getting busted there does not necessarily equal the use of a drug that is illicit here.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Such an unfortunate title for this thread.... ;D

I'll go back to my corner now.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Such an unfortunate title for this thread.... ;D
> 
> I'll go back to my corner now.



Thank you.  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> It is worth remembering that Japan has some of the most stringent drugs laws. Some of the most commonly available over the counter meds in North America are verboten in Japan. Getting busted there does not necessarily equal the use of a drug that is illicit here.



Thank you for the education on that. I had no idea.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

http://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/canadian-charged-in-japan-is-son-of-top-military-official-1.2766930

If true,  I'm sure dad won't be too happy.


----------



## cupper

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> http://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/canadian-charged-in-japan-is-son-of-top-military-official-1.2766930
> 
> If true,  I'm sure dad won't be too happy.



It also clears up the mystery of the civilian - the article says civilian fitness instructor.

Possible that someone was using chemicals to enhance his physique?


----------



## Old Sweat

It may be just me, but isn't "top military official" referring to a retired rear admiral a bit of a stretch?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

More from CTV Vancouver Island

http://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/esquimalt-based-sailors-arrested-on-drug-charges-in-japan-identified-1.2767143#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=Facebook&_gsc=Sf7zLOH


> CTV Vancouver Island
> Published Friday, February 5, 2016 4:55PM PST
> 
> CTV News has learned the identities of two Canadian Navy crew members detained by Japanese police earlier this week.
> 
> Three crew members of HMCS Winnipeg, which is based out of CFB Esquimalt, were detained on allegations of drug use while the ship was in the Port of Tokyo.
> 
> Ian Greenwood, the son of retired Rear Admiral Richard Greenwood, faces a charge relating to drug use and remains in custody.
> 
> A civilian fitness instructor from the ship has also been charged with drug use.
> Both were charged after Japanese police administered drug tests, but the charges have yet to be proven in a court of law.
> 
> A third Canadian, Jack Lawson, was taken into custody and subsequently released by police after a drug test.
> Lawson, son of recently retired Chief of Defence Staff Thomas Lawson, faces no charges.
> 
> A source told CTV News cocaine may have been the drug in question, but that has not been confirmed.
> Ottawa says it is giving consular support to the arrested Canadians, but they could be facing a long wait in the Japanese justice system.
> 
> Japan and Canada do not currently have a deal in place to handle the transfer of military members in this kind of situation.


----------



## Old Sweat

How was that omitted from the original story? The headline still did not conform to the published text.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> How was that omitted from the original story? The headline still did not conform to the published text.



Also, some of the folks involved may not actually be in the Navy but may be part of another environment that attaches itself regularly to the Navy  :jet: 

Can't say with any sort of certainty though.... Wouldn't want what happened in the movie FLIGHT to happen to anyone else, although Denzel did pull through in the end...







It must have been the Alcohol that countered the effects of the white stuff.... Basic math folks, two negatives make a positive!


----------



## Ostrozac

cupper said:
			
		

> It also clears up the mystery of the civilian - the article says civilian fitness instructor.



I didn't know that we were employing PSP civilians on warships. I must have missed that addition to the fleet. How long has that been going on?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> I didn't know that we were employing PSP civilians on warships. I must have missed that addition to the fleet. How long has that been going on?



They only allow PSP on ships if they look like this:


----------



## Ostrozac

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> They only allow PSP on ships if they look like this:



Your Cheech and Chong reference is well taken. Safety-sensitive drug testing, as written, is specifically directed at members of the Canadian Forces -- but since we are using civilians on the battlespace, should we also be testing NPF employees and civil service personnel to see if they are, to use a technical term, "rocking the gange"?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Absolutely.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Your Cheech and Chong reference is well taken. Safety-sensitive drug testing, as written, is specifically directed at members of the Canadian Forces -- but since we are using civilians on the battlespace, should we also be testing NPF employees and civil service personnel to see if they are, to use a technical term, "rocking the gange"?



The problem with a drug such as cocaine, which it's been speculated was what they were arrested for, is that it leaves the body very quickly (72hrs) so it's almost impossible to catch people with drug testing.

These folks could be looking at a 5 year jail sentence if they're found guilty.  Japan has an extremely high conviction rate for these sorts of incidents.  Just speculating but they were probably caught red-handed in the act.  

Also, Mr Lawson wasn't charged but his CoC and possibly the NIS will probably be asking him some very tough questions concerning his "hobbies" and who his "friends" are?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> Also, Mr Lawson wasn't charged but his CoC and possibly the NIS will probably be asking him some very tough questions concerning his "hobbies" and who his "friends" are?



His father will probably also have some words with him - likely not as complimentary as that given at his ACSO grad parade.
http://www.thevoxair.ca/Issues/2013/VoxairIssue09_2013.pdf


----------



## winnipegoo7

So capt jack lawson is an ACSO. What rank and trade is Ian Greenwood?



https://www.facebook.com/rcaf1924/posts/10153185651226237:0


----------



## Kat Stevens

So nobody else has ever just plain old been in the wrong place at the wrong time?


----------



## dapaterson

Captain Jack?


----------



## The Bread Guy

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Captain Jack?


Who's he meetin' by the railway track?


----------



## Jarnhamar

Why does the navy have a civilian fitness instructor on a warship?


----------



## PuckChaser

The fat guy that proved his lack of PT was the Navy's fault made the RCN leadership place one there?


----------



## winnipegoo7

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Why does the navy have a civilian fitness instructor on a warship?



to lead fitness training


----------



## jollyjacktar

They have been embarked on ships on deployment for some time now.  Just like they were in KAF.  Same reasons.


----------



## dapaterson

And the reason we can't have military personnel to perform this function as a secondary duty?


----------



## jollyjacktar

dapaterson said:
			
		

> And the reason we can't have military personnel to perform this function as a secondary duty?


The amount of classes and training that PSP fitness instructors bring to the ship could not be matched by a "secondary duty" person.  You have enough on your plate as it is at sea without that.

Besides, you seem hell bent on turning everything over to civilians anyhow.  Why not this?


----------



## dapaterson

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> The amount of classes and training that PSP fitness instructors bring to the ship could not be matched by a "secondary duty" person.  You have enough on your plate as it is at sea without that.
> 
> Besides, you seem hell bent on turning everything over to civilians anyhow.  Why not this?



If you can't see the difference between core combat functions (ships at sea) and support at home (PMQs and CANEX)...


----------



## jollyjacktar

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If you can't see the difference between core combat functions (ships at sea) and support at home (PMQs and CANEX)...



and if you can't see sarcasm...


----------



## MJP

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> to lead fitness training



And here I thought leaders did that....


----------



## Jarnhamar

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> to lead fitness training



The Navy can't take an NCO and designate them a full time fitness coordinator?  Does a civilian bartender run the mess on the ship as well?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

KAF wasn't front line.


----------



## PuckChaser

There's no reason to have so many PSP staff running classes. They should be there as advisors to create group and personal PT plans.


----------



## FSTO

When I was in ALG during OP APOLLO we had PSP staff member with us until from Victoria until Penang Malaysia where we dropped them off. There were no civilian DND personal onboard while we were on patrol in the op area. There would be some available for specialist requirements during our routine stops in Jebel Ali. 
WIN was coming home from a deployment, I have no idea when this person joined the ship but I would be greatly surprised if this person was part of the ships company during the entire deployment.


----------



## jollyjacktar

It all depends on the type of deployment I suppose.  We had a PSP staff member with us throughout the entire OP CARIBBE deployment, in and out of the box.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Before all of you jump to further conclusions and convict Jack Lawson in "the court of Army.ca", I would just like to say that there is a tonne more to this story then is being reported.

The police in Japan have broad powers of arrest- way beyond what is available to police in Canada.

He was released after questioning, not charged with anything and allowed to leave the country with his ship. The other two were not.

Draw what inference you wish, from that.

To suggest his father had anything to do with the situation is beyond ludicrous.

Grow up- all of you. Stop speculating on a situation you know nothing about and damaging the reputation of what I have come to recognize as a fine young officer, in the process.


----------



## NavalMoose

No one has convicted Lawson in the court of army.ca, in fact most of the thread has been dedicated to asking why a civvy was part of the crew


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Upthread there were some (what I believe) to be unfair comments directed at him?


----------



## NavalMoose

Well it looks like the closest to unfair remarks is some speculation about questions being asked about the company he keeps, hardly a condemnation.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Perhaps I over reacted. I apologize.


----------



## Furniture

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> The Navy can't take an NCO and designate them a full time fitness coordinator?  Does a civilian bartender run the mess on the ship as well?



How would taking a NCO away from their actual unit and trade be better than taking someone we pay specifically to lead PT and build personalized fitness programmes?

If the RCN thought the risk of taking a civilian on the ship was too great there wouldn't have been one there... We had civilian contractors operating and maintaining the Scan Eagle UAV for my gulf deployment.


----------



## Jarnhamar

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> How would taking a NCO away from their actual unit and trade be better than taking someone we pay specifically to lead PT and build personalized fitness programmes?



Because we take NCOs and other leaders away from their trade job and put them in all kinds of different jobs all the time. Officer in charge of the unit library. NCO in charge of categorizing and polishing trophies and medals. At the PRT in Afghanistan a good buddy of mine was a sgt in charge of making sure the transient quarters had fresh sheets- that's about it.

One of the mods on an up and coming NCOs PLQ is to lead a fitness session. As a whole we're trying to save money, why would we hire a civilian to do a job NCOs are supposed to do in the first place?

How many civilians does the Royal Canadian Navy have in it's employ compared to how many sailors there are?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Just a reminder to everyone.

Every person is assumed innocent until proven otherwise. No rumour, no speculation, no innuendo, now calls for crazy justice, etc. Keep the thread clean and factual. If you state something concerning the people involved with the incident, you had better post your 'bonafide' source along with it.

---Staff---


----------



## Eye In The Sky

FWIW, Capt Lawson may have been questioned as a `_witness_`, not a suspect.  We all know the jingle about ASSUME...


----------



## Stoker

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Because we take NCOs and other leaders away from their trade job and put them in all kinds of different jobs all the time. Officer in charge of the unit library. NCO in charge of categorizing and polishing trophies and medals. At the PRT in Afghanistan a good buddy of mine was a sgt in charge of making sure the transient quarters had fresh sheets- that's about it.
> 
> One of the mods on an up and coming NCOs PLQ is to lead a fitness session. As a whole we're trying to save money, why would we hire a civilian to do a job NCOs are supposed to do in the first place?
> 
> How many civilians does the Royal Canadian Navy have in it's employ compared to how many sailors there are?



We have personnel who have the PSP course who can administer the FORCE test. The original intent was to qualify enough ships staff in order to run our own tests ashore as sometimes its problematic to arrange FORCE testing at last minute. Yes some units with the bunk space take PSP with them on lower risk deployments to improve and maintain the overall health of the sailors. We also take photo techs, PAO, Chaplains etc as well. All of which can be done as a secondary duty on a ship but just not to the same standard as a professional. As mentioned before we are sometimes secondary dutied to death and one of the reasons I suspect is why the ship took a PSP staff. As some as said on here that it should be led by our own leaders on board ship, good idea once they have the proper course to lead group PT as doing such on a unstable platform, on a watch system is not the same as doing it on a base and hence most likely why a professionally trained PSP staff was embarked.

I'm sure the military justice system will get to the bottom of this in short order and if guilty will be punished severely in due course as this sort of irresponsible actions cannot be tolerated. I find it interesting in the sense that this is actually a news story as this happens throughout the forces and often not worthy of a news story, most likely due their last names.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> FWIW, Capt Lawson may have been questioned as a `_witness_`, not a suspect.  We all know the jingle about ASSUME...


Also, a good time for the reminder I should have posted earlier:

According to _Canada's Charter of Rights and Freedoms_, _"Any person charged with an offence has the right .... to be presumed innocent until proven guilty according to law in a fair and public hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal."_​


----------



## Jarnhamar

Thanks ChiefStoker (and sorry if I came across as petulant WeatherdoG) . 

I don't have a very high opinion of PSP or the empire they're carving out for themselves but that's off topic.


----------



## winnipegoo7

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Also, a good time for the reminder I should have posted earlier:
> 
> According to _Canada's Charter of Rights and Freedoms_, _"Any person charged with an offence has the right .... to be presumed innocent until proven guilty according to law in a fair and public hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal."_​



That is true, but the two of these people were arrested in Japan. Japan's legal system seems to be very different than Canada's. A quick google search of "presumption of innocence" brings up many interesting sites and stories. For example:

This article claims that there are many false confessions, 





> Arrested suspects are often detained in a police “daiyo kangoku” substitute prison for up to 23 days before indictment, and release on bail is unlikely as long as they plead innocent or remain silent.


http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2005/10/13/national/justice-system-flawed-by-presumed-guilt/

The economist claims that nearly all accused people in Japan sign a confession, whether guilty or not.
http://www.economist.com/node/8680941

This article was good too. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criminal_justice_system_of_Japan

I'm not saying that the Japanese system is worse than ours, just very different.


----------



## mariomike

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> Japan's legal system seems to be very different than Canada's.





			
				winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> The economist claims that nearly all accused people in Japan sign a confession, whether guilty or not.
> http://www.economist.com/node/8680941



This caught my eye, "...its courts convict 99.9% of all the suspects brought before them."


----------



## winnipegoo7

mariomike said:
			
		

> This caught my eye, "...its courts convict 99.9% of all the suspects brought before them."



yes, mine too. We all know that statistics can be misleading.  

One explanation that wikipedia gives is 





> ... possibility is that, given that the non-jury system under inquisition system has predictable ruling on guilt, Japan's understaffed prosecutors working on low budgets only bring the most obviously guilty defendants to trial, and do not file indictments in cases in which they are not certain they can win




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criminal_justice_system_of_Japan


----------



## jollyjacktar

I will say, what is it about west coasters and foreign port visits making it into the press as of late....  they're killing us.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

I am not even going to dignify that with a response.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

But JJ is in the navy too
Lol


----------



## dapaterson

Competition between 1 CMBG, 2 CMBG and 5 GBMC has nothing on competition between MARLANT and MARPAC.


----------



## McG

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Why does the navy have a civilian fitness instructor on a warship?


Because the PERI trade was eliminated years ago.



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Does a civilian bartender run the mess on the ship as well?


The Steward trade exists in the CAF to do this.


----------



## Occam

MCG said:
			
		

> The Steward trade exists in the CAF to do this.



The bars on the ship (MS & Below and C&PO's, at least) are run by volunteers.  The stewards aren't involved.


----------



## NavalMoose

Those Officers' pillows aren't going to fluff themselves after all ;D


----------



## SeaKingTacco

No steward has ever made my rack.

Ever.

That is not their job. They have other work to do.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> No steward has ever made my rack.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> That is not their job. They have other work to do.



Interesting; that was an urban legend then I guess.  I heard more than a few stories about stewards being bed-makers and coffee fetchers.  Having never sailed before, I wouldn't have known the difference.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Stewards provide hospitality services within the Navy. However, stewards may also become a Flight Steward in the Air Force. Duties are varied and range from food and beverage services, to financial management and administration.

They may work alongside Cooks and some food preparation will comprise part of their duties. The primary responsibilities of the position are to:

Serve food and beverages on formal and informal occasions at sea and ashore as well as on board military aircraft, including VIP flights
Prepare light meals, snacks and hors-d’oeuvres on ships and aircraft
Operate military warehouses at sea and in deployed operations
Operate ship borne convenience stores
Maintain records, financial accounts and filing systems for activities relating to the use of public and non-public funds
Operate military clubs, including allocation and control of facilities, mess fund accounting, bar management and staff supervision
Manage military accommodations, including room allocation, reception, furnishings, key control, cleaning and maintenance
Provide non-public funds management on all ships


----------



## NavalMoose

Funny, I could never find the 7-11 on any of the ships I sailed in ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> The problem with a drug such as cocaine, which it's been speculated was what they were arrested for, is that it leaves the body very quickly (72hrs) so it's almost impossible to catch people with drug testing.



Apparently that also accounts for the high use of crack by oil field workers as it leaves the system before they get back to camp. Pot apparently can linger on in the system for quite sometime.


----------



## Pusser

NavalMoose said:
			
		

> Funny, I could never find the 7-11 on any of the ships I sailed in ;D



No, but all the messes had bars and there was a canteen.  All of the warehousing, stock management, purchasing and accounting that supports the messes and canteen are performed by stewards.

Some of the above confusion can be attributed to an apparent lack of understanding that the steward's job has changed significantly in the last few years.  Stewards used to provide valet services to the officers in ships (even to the point of polishing there shoes).  However, that has all gone away.  Stewards no longer polish officers' shoes or make their beds, but they used to.


----------



## NavalMoose

Oh I am not confused, merely trying to inject a little humour into this thread. I am well aware of what stewards used to do and do today, I spent 20 years in 2 Navies


----------



## BlueAngels14

This article was also on here: http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?nid=1031299&tp=1 In comparison, the CTV news article seemed to have "more".


----------



## Halifax Tar

I am currently deployed on HMCS Fredericton.  We have a PSP fitness guru on board for the entire sail and we had the same fitness support when I deployed on Toronto in 2007 for the entire deployment. 

You have to consider that a ship is run in a series of shifts and or watches.  And to accommodate a fitness routine into a ships flex is quite a feat to say the least. 

Our current fitness guru runs three classes daily, as well she provides nutritional and fitness advice and coaching if time permits.  She is also involved in setting up activities and trips for the ships coy while in port and general involved in the welfare of the crew as a whole.    

I personally think she does a great job and takes a huge load off of those us who are BFTA/AFTA qualified.  We also dont tend to have many BFTA/AFTA qualified persons on board as it is not a well known course in the RCN.  I didnt hear about it or complete until I was posted to CFJSR. 

I like having the PSP guru and I hope we continue to draw on this resource.  And from the numbers I see at PT classes I think most of the crew would agree.


----------



## The Bread Guy

The latest from the RCN Info-machine:


> A Royal Canadian Navy (RCN) sailor who was convicted of the alleged use of a controlled substance in Japan has been released from custody and returned to Canada. The sailor had been in Japanese custody since early February and was subsequently released with a suspended sentence.‎ He returned March 25.
> 
> On February 1, 2016, three members of HMCS Winnipeg’s ship’s company were detained by Japanese authorities while the ship was conducting a port visit in Tokyo, Japan. These crew members, two military members and one civilian employee, were detained for the alleged use of a controlled substance. One of the military members was released without being charged by police, while the other two persons remained in custody and were charged with the use of a controlled substance by the Tokyo Police.
> 
> The civilian employee remains in custody while awaiting a judicial hearing. No further information can be released regarding this case at this time.
> 
> (...)
> 
> _“The Royal Canadian Navy has been providing support to those detained since first learning of the incident this past February. We are looking into this case to determine if any further disciplinary measures are warranted. Drug use is not tolerated within our ranks, period. It is not only illegal, but it can also place lives at risk in our workplace. This message needs to be very clearly hoisted aboard, once and for all.”_
> 
> -- Commander Jeff Hutchison, Commanding Officer, HMCS Winnipeg


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Sorry, thought the title meant 'slow swimmers'.  [


----------



## The Bread Guy

recceguy said:
			
		

> Sorry, thought the title meant 'slow swimmers'.  [


Then, I think the title would have been something like "Seamen sluggish"  ;D


----------



## AirDet

FSTO said:


> During OP TOUCAN we had a group of entertainers from Quebec onboard PROTECTEUR. They were barely settled into their spaces when we could smell smoke coming coming from one of their cabins. You could imagine their surprise when one of the officers came bursting in with a fire extinguisher yelling "FIRE, FIRE, FIRE". Once everything calmed down we discovered that one of the young ladies (she was a dancer who we assumed they recruited from Club Super Sex) decided that the cabin stunk and she lit some incense to get rid of the smell! Some of us were quite indignant on the accusation that we had a uncomfortable body odor!!! I always wondered if she lit the incense to hide the smell of pot, LOL!
> 
> Anyway we were quite relieved when we landed the troupe ashore and waved our goodbyes. Although the ending of the morning stretching routine of the young dancers in the Wardroom was lamented by all.


I remember that. How about the Aussie SAS officer caught shagging her in the wardroom?


----------



## AirDet

Humphrey Bogart said:


> They only allow PSP on ships if they look like this:


Isn’t that how the fish heads see the zoomies?


----------



## FSTO

AirDet said:


> I remember that. How about the Aussie SAS officer caught shagging her in the wardroom?


He was a clearance diver, but it was a wild time aboard old PRO!!!


----------



## AirDet

FSTO said:


> He was a clearance diver, but it was a wild time aboard old PRO!!!


The AIRO thru an AirDet Christmas party for us in the Wardroom. We were all excited to see the "shag" carpet.


----------



## Good2Golf

Perhaps we keep to topic and try to avoid celebration of past events that aren’t conducive to where the CAF is trying to head in recent times.

Thanks for your cooperation.


Milnet.ca Staff


----------

